# Where to turn?



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Where do you like to get your news? Do you like local, or international sources? Are there any particular news shows you like to watch? Which sources do you find have the least bias?

Is there such a thing as an unbiased news source?

I've been doing a bit of comparison lately, just out of curiosity. Usually I read/watch articles/shows on the following sites:

Canadian-based websites: CBC, The Globe and Mail, (sometimes the comments at those places are pretty humorous,) occasionally CTV, Global, The Financial Post. 
French language Quebec-based: La Presse.
International: BBC, RT 
Occasional forays into various American sources as well.

There are political positions at most of these places, as with most others. 

What does it mean that I can't stick with just one?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

That you are well rounded? 

I try to be balanced, but I just have trouble watching news that puts too great a spin on the stories. I tend to read CNN on line (considered liberal in the USA) and the BBC. 

The Onion is also a fine news source.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Every morning I go first to the DailyBeast, then to Marketwatch. Every few days I check sciencedaily, TomDispatch, TruthDig, the Economist, Juan Cole, and Glen Greenwald. During times of high political interest, I go to politico and Charlie Cook. My main blogs are Krugman, Pharyngula, Crooked Timber, and the Intersection. 

Obviously there is a liberal "bias" there, but I'm fine with that. I trust liberals. (It's not like those guys are Noam Chomsky. Oooooh - burn.) I can find out what the conservatives are saying by watching the highlights from Fox News on Stewart, Colbert, and Olbermann (now that he's back on Current TV). (Or, whenever I visit my parents and then it's an accomplishment to get Fox News and talk radio simultaneously turned off.) 

A surprisingly good source for international news is Al-Jazeera English on youtube. Don't knock it till you've tried it.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Weston said:


> The Onion is also a fine news source.


We have a British equivalent known as the Daily Mash. It's sometimes more insightful than the serious press.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I have the Guardian fed to me by RSS everyday, which I pepper with other RSS subscriptions to individual contributors to other newspapers and magazines such as the NYT, New Yorker, and the Independent. I much prefer reading my news than watching/listening, and I like a biased news source because I find it more interesting for the facts to have (clearly delineated!) opinion (whether I agree or not).


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

Some of this will surprise you all, some not:
Fox News - I mainly just like to watch Special Report w/ Bret Baier, and then I go to their website for news
MSNBC - usually watch Morning Joe while getting ready, and occasionally Hardball. Matthews at least has Republicans and Conservatives on the show. Can't stand Ed Schultz or Rachel Maddow.
National Review online
American Spectator online
USA Today
NPR
My local AM talk radio station


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Interesting. Seems most people watch/read local news, generally? It's cool that there are so many options, in any case. I'll be checking some of these out.

I'm particularly interested in international outlets lately. I wish I understood more than just English and French.

I did have a look at Al-Jazeera English prior to starting this thread, and it did seem intriguing.

Nobody watches/reads at the international RussiaToday?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

It's a shame, really. There was a time when I read French newspapers (Libération, and Le Figaro to see what the other side was saying), the New York Times, and subscribed to magazines with a focus on politics, economy, and culture such as The Economist, The New Yorker, and The Atlantic Monthly. I also used to subscribe to a French weekly publication that contained a summary of the main news in the main international newspapers (I don't remember the name of this publication - it was pretty amazing - it contained articles in condensed form from newspapers all over the world - such as Japan, USA, Middle Eastern countries, various European countries, etc. - it basically kept me informed about the main points each major newspaper was making).

Lately I've been only using three sources:
My local newspaper
POTUS on satellite radio during morning/afternoon commute
NPR (occasionally when I'm not listening to POTUS or more often, to Metropolitan Opera Radio).

No more French sources whatsoever, and I have cancelled all my subscriptions except the Friday-Saturday-Sunday delivery of my local newspaper.

I'm becoming a very poorly informed person.


----------

